# Obi really is an Angel....



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha ha ha! Oh Obi, you make a perfect Angel! Merry Christmas!

Karen xx


----------



## Mandie (Oct 21, 2010)

aww fab picture, toooo cute


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Fantastic! Happy Christmas xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh bless him, thats too cute!!!! x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Soooo cute (and love his face as if to say, 'can you hurry up and get this over and done with )!

Turi x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The halo is definately there, but the face is telling a different story!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ha ha ha ... love it 

Obi what a face .. not impressed hey fella ... 

Well you have made my day brighter   a full chuckle going in here ... you are too cute for words ....


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> The halo is definately there, but the face is telling a different story!!!


His face looks like he's saying "Mum, what are you doing to me now?".


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Loving obi angel....now where are my devil horns for you know who..


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh Obi's looking gorg ......... merry christmas Obi xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Obi is gorgeous! The perfect Christmas angel!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Is that Obi's advent calender behind him


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww  I love it!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

embee said:


> Is that Obi's advent calender behind him


Lol, no it's the kids but now I feel like I should have got one for him! Sorry Obi . I've had to move it now because Obi sussed that I put sweets or chocs in the little pouches.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Loving obi angel....now where are my devil horns for you know who..


ah bless her she is your little angel really


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Turi said:


> Soooo cute (and love his face as if to say, 'can you hurry up and get this over and done with )!
> 
> Turi x





wellerfeller said:


> The halo is definately there, but the face is telling a different story!!!





JoJo said:


> Obi what a face .. not impressed hey fella ...





JulesB said:


> His face looks like he's saying "Mum, what are you doing to me now?".


YES, you're all correct. He managed to get it off and tried to eat it! lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD! look at how cute obi is!!! such a sweetie! he looks as if to say....ok mum did you get that picture...are we done yet?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have never seen such an expression of resignation on an Angel!
He is some dog :laugh:
Happy Christmas Obi :hug:


----------

